# Benching at Crufts



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone have their dogs benched under the handler's name rather than your own name at Crufts? If so, check your emails.

I've just received an email from Fossedata to say their computer system has cocked things up and that dogs will be benched under the owner's surname instead of the handler's name. You have to go to the exhibitor's enquiry desk in Hall 3 ON THE DAY to sort it out.

This is going to be a huge problem for me - because Neo had different owners to us, he is benched under S, and Quinny and Evie are benched under R. They should all be benched with the Caleykiz team who are benched under W.

We have a dog in the ring at 8.30 am and they expect us to sort it out on the day before the class starts!

I've sent Fossedata a snotty reply - wonder if I'll get an answer?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh... Mine should be ok, as its YKC benching, and is in numerical order apparently...

ETA: Checked my emails, and apparently all benching should be numerical, in handlers names...


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I've got an extra dog that isn't owned by me, but should be benched under my name. I haven't had an email. It tells you your bench numbers on the passes, so they would of known about this a long time ago.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Check the numbers on your passes hun, even if you haven't had an email - make sure they are benched together. We'd filled in the part on the entry form that said all ours were supposed to be benched under Caleykiz as handlers, but Fossedata are saying the computer hasn't picked that up and that ALL dogs are benched under owner's name. I'd already checked my passes, but as there are 11 Caleykiz dogs and 7 other dogs supposed to be benched with them, it didn't seem odd that there was a gap between Neo's bench number and Evie and Quinny's. Not only that, but now Neo is benched separately from Evie and Quinny because he is owned by us and someone else, and he's benched under their surname and Evie and Quinny are benched under our surname - even though ALL passes were sent to our address.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

OOh, I better get my friend to check hers!! She has dogs we bred and always puts me down as handler so we can be benched together and I think she did it this year too! Thanks for the heads up, will text her today and find out, lol!


----------

